# *new* Lumintop SD10 - 1D cell light



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2013)

Found this light on the lumintop website. Do have some pics but no info further. Does anyone know more about this light?
Looks like it runs on a D-cell battery and uses a XM-L2 led.

















This SD10 does look good though 

edit;

*D**escription
SD10 is on**e of the world’s smallest, lightest and brightest 32650 searchlight. It is compatible with a wide range of batteries through intelligent control, and thus it has different outputs based on different battery types. It ensures not only enough brightness but also product stability and long runtime. With premium CREE XM-L2 T6 LED, its output reaches up to 800 lumens.

Construction:
1. Coated tempered window resists impact.
2. Aerospace aluminum uni-body design combined with a stainless steel retaining ring offers superior impact resistance. Mil-Spec hard-anodized. O-ring Sealed.
3. Front side switch.
4. Superb heat release system provides excellent heat transport capacity.
5. Slip-resistant body design.
6. Lengthened lanyard hole with tail-standing design.

Operation:
A. OFF State:
Press and hold the front side switch for more than 0.5 seconds to turn on the light, while another press for 0.5 seconds will turn the light off.
B. ON State:
Click the front side switch to switch between 3 output modes: High, Medium and Low. Double click the switch to enter into Strobe mode, after another click, the light will go back to original brightness. It memorizes last brightness level when the light is turned off, while Strobe will not be memorized.

**Length 4.69 inches (120.3mm)**Diameter 1.56 inches (40mm)
Weight 4.03 ounces (115g)

1×32650
10lm / 280h
100lm / 26h
800lm / 7.5h

3×AA
10lm / 150h
100lm / 15h
500lm / 6h

1×D
2lm / 60days
30lm / 80h
200lm / 7.2h*


----------



## Bronco (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

Cool. I've always thought that a compact 1xD form factor would have a lot of promise as a good emergency/home power outage type light. 

I suppose what it really comes down to is, if we had more battery chemistry choices in the D cell category, then we'd see a lot more of these types of lights than we do today. Even if someone just manufactured D cell lithium primaries, I bet it would make a major difference in the popularity of this type of light. As it stands today, though, most knowledgeable folks would be very reluctant to put an alkaleak battery into precisely the type of emergency back up light that could routinely sit unused for months at a time.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

Put a Tenergy 10.000mAh D-cell in it, and it will last a while


----------



## Bronco (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



kj2 said:


> Put a Tenergy 10.000mAh D-cell in it, and it will last a while



Good point. Do they make LSD versions of those?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



Bronco said:


> Good point. Do they make LSD versions of those?


I think they do  - Those have a white colour from what I remember.

edit; check here http://www.tenergy.com/Site/D-NiMH


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*


----------



## Bronco (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



kj2 said:


> I think they do  - Those have a white colour from what I remember.
> 
> edit; check here http://www.tenergy.com/Site/D-NiMH



Ah, very good. Thanks. 

Looking at the photo gallery of the light on Lumintop's site, it also appears that the light will ship with a 3 AA to D battery carrier. That should open up the feeding options quite a bit. 

I wonder what sort of moonlight mode this light might feature.

I also wonder if the light will be appreciably brighter when using the 3 AA to D carrier.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



Bronco said:


> I also wonder if the light will be appreciably brighter when using the 3 AA to D carrier.


I hope that this is not the case. If the specs are good enough for me, I'm planning on using it with a D-cell.
Have emailed Lumintop if they can give some more specs on this light.


----------



## regulator (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

I like this. I'm surprised we have not seen something like this sooner. Should have nice runtime with a Tenergy type NiMh cell.

BTW - I would guess that the 3AA adapter has cells in parallel so it will still be 1.5 volts. So it would not be brighter.


----------



## jamjam (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

One of dealer in China here actually show me a picture of him using SD10 with a 18650 wrapping in toilet paper, and it works! I am sure we can sort out some kind of 18650 to D cell adapter using house hold items, rather than toilet paper. LOL...


----------



## don.gwapo (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

I like it. Very simple straight design.

I can now use my one 8000mAh Tenergy Centura LSD sitting around coz my Rayovac Extreme lantern only needs 3xD.

Runtime will be good for just one battery.


----------



## regulator (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

Hey kj2 let us know if you here any additional info or specs. I am very interested in this light.

BTW- I think if you edited your header to include info that this is a "1D cell light" that it would get much more response. I almost missed this thread and I think many people would be interested.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

They had better have some lower output modes that work with cold & room temperature alkaline cells. 10 & 75 lumens.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 24, 2013)

regulator said:


> Hey kj2 let us know if you here any additional info or specs. I am very interested in this light.
> 
> BTW- I think if you edited your header to include info that this is a "1D cell light" that it would get much more response. I almost missed this thread and I think a many people would be interested.



Have add '1D cell light' to the header


----------



## kj2 (Jun 24, 2013)

\


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

I think that most alkaline leaks are caused when there is more than one alkaline battery in the equation like your typical series connection. Maglite's are the classic example with 2 or more alkaline batteries in series and also remote controls. In fact, I am not sure if I have seen a consumer product that uses alkaline batteries in a parallel connection. 

A single alkaline would probably not be too prone to leaking as I don't recall ever seeing even _expired_ alkalines leak while in their package and not electrically connected to another alkaline battery. I am only sharing my experiences and others may have witnessed otherwise.

However, multiple alkalines leak like crazy!



Bronco said:


> Cool. I've always thought that a compact 1xD form factor would have a lot of promise as a good emergency/home power outage type light.
> 
> I suppose what it really comes down to is, if we had more battery chemistry choices in the D cell category, then we'd see a lot more of these types of lights than we do today. Even if someone just manufactured D cell lithium primaries, I bet it would make a major difference in the popularity of this type of light. As it stands today, though, most knowledgeable folks would be very reluctant to put an alkaleak battery into precisely the type of emergency back up light that could routinely sit unused for months at a time.


----------



## wjv (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

HDS makes a lithium 'D' cell

http://www.hdssystems.com/?id=LithiumDSo2Battery

But it is pricy!


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

Wow, this is a must purchase for me.

I will be happy if I get 100 lumens off a single NiMH D cell, and my Tenergy are 10,000mAh so should last a while.

bigC


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

It could be a great emergency light since many of us have D cells in Maglites, lanterns, kid's toys, etc. Also, since it comes with the 3xAA to D adapter most people would be covered since almost everyone has AA batteries laying around. My guess is that the adapter is a 3P connection. This looks nice for sure. Hopefully they will offer a neutral white version like they have with some of their other lights.


----------



## Norm (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



jamjam said:


> One of dealer in China here actually show me a picture of him using SD10 with a 18650 wrapping in toilet paper, and it works! I am sure we can sort out some kind of 18650 to D cell adapter using house hold items, rather than toilet paper. LOL...


Probably an 18500 an 18650 would be too long.



wjv said:


> HDS *makes* a lithium 'D' cell
> 
> http://www.hdssystems.com/?id=LithiumDSo2Battery
> 
> But it is pricy!



HDS *sells* a lithium 'D' cell

"High power density. A "D" lithium/sulfur dioxide battery can produce 21Wh (7.5Ah at 2.8V) when being discharged at *C/10*"
C/10 = 750mA, Not suitable for high current draw, it is a primary cell.

Norm


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jun 24, 2013)

If an SC52 can get 250 lumens off an alkaline AA then why can't this thing get AT LEAST that off of an alkaline D cell?


----------



## StorminMatt (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



Bronco said:


> I also wonder if the light will be appreciably brighter when using the 3 AA to D carrier.



That depends. With alkalines, it might be brighter with 3xAA vs 1xD. An alkaline AA has about the same internal resistance as a D. So 3xAA in parallel will probably have lower internal resistance than 1xD, even taking into account the resistance of the holder. But with NiMH, 1xD will probably be brighter. One NiMH D cell has about the same internal resistance as FOUR AA batteries in parallel. And this is assuming no battery holder resistance. So 3xAA in parallel will have significantly higher resistance.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

Looks like a winner to me, I like to give lights as gifts and, standard batteries makes it easy for non flashaholic's to use and support them. I have been giving AA's but this light may be under some trees this Christmas?


----------



## StorminMatt (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



Bronco said:


> I suppose what it really comes down to is, if we had more battery chemistry choices in the D cell category, then we'd see a lot more of these types of lights than we do today. Even if someone just manufactured D cell lithium primaries, I bet it would make a major difference in the popularity of this type of light.




Doubtful it would be more popular if lithium primary D cells existed. The fact is that not alot of people use lithium primaries in lieu of alkalines. Most people are put off by the price, and pass them up in favor of cheap alkalines. As for limited choices of chemistry in the D size, this isn't true. Besides alkalines, you can get Nicad, NiMH, LiCo, and LiFePO4. That has things pretty well covered.


----------



## Lithium466 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

I want one lovecpf


----------



## Jay611j (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

I'm definitely in for a couple. I've always wondered why there weren't more 1 D cell lights out, this one looks good.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

Interesting. 
From the pictures in post #15, it looks as if the 3AA battery holder is connected in series with two -ve contact springs at one end, and one at the other end. 
The grey battery looks like a Li-ion D - I've never seen an Alkaline or NiMh cell with a button top like that. 
I'd guess that the 1 cell Alkaline/Nimh configuration is intended as a low power, long running alternative to the 3AA or 1D Li-ion setup.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

I still have no answer from Lumintop. Sorry.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

Still no answer from Lumintop about the specs. Wonder if they even read emails? 
Can't access their website right now :shrug:


----------



## 1mT (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?p=345888#post345888


----------



## kj2 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



1mT said:


> http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?p=345888#post345888


Thanks for the link. I expected more lumens when using a D-cell battery. 200lumens isn't much for today's standards. Runtime, on the other hand, is great  7.2hours on high and 60days with 2 lumens, wow 

And I would need a new charger, for that 32650 battery. Someone knows a 32650 charger? and a good 32650 battery?


----------



## 1mT (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

kj2,
alkaline battery can not give more power without significantly reducing capacity.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



1mT said:


> kj2,
> alkaline battery can not give more power without significantly reducing capacity.


Of course there are limits because of the capacity and the voltage, but I'd expect some more power from it.
Don't say it has to do 800lumens with a D-cell, but 400-500lumens does come to my mind.


----------



## Phry (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

800 lumens for 7.5 hours using a 32650 sounds fantastic.

A few things come to mind:

Is this actually 7.5 hours or will the output tail off soon?
Where can one buy 32650 batteries?
Do protected 32650 batteries exist?
What chargers exists for 32650 batteries?

Also, where can I buy this light?!

Thanks.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



Phry said:


> Is this actually 7.5 hours or will the output tail off soon?
> It's not possible to have constant 800lm for 7.5h with that battery (I'd estimate 2hrs) so it must be tailing off runtime.
> 
> Where can one buy 32650 batteries?
> ...


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

This light looks awesome, 200Lm on one alkaline D is great to non-flashaholics, I will be giving these to a few people come Christmas.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 30, 2013)

HKe should have them in stock, next week.


----------



## 1mT (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



kj2 said:


> Of course there are limits because of the capacity and the voltage, but I'd expect some more power from it.
> Don't say it has to do 800lumens with a D-cell, but 400-500lumens does come to my mind.


On the contrary, 200 lumens is a bit much.
It is on the edge of reason.
A noticeable portion of the capacity lose even in this mode.
I think their engineers knows his job well.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



Phry said:


> Where can one buy 32650 batteries?
> Do protected 32650 batteries exist?
> What chargers exists for 32650 batteries?


My questions too. Probably the Ultrafire WF-188 can be used as charger, although the specs on DX say the biggest it can charge is 32500.
DX also have a blue no-name 32650, but I wasn't planning on buying a blue no-name battery. I just got rid of my XX-fire batteries. 
It seems the most will uses this light simply with a D-cells battery, or Lumintop has to come with a 32650 battery (and a charger if possible)


----------



## Norm (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

MartinDWhite seems to have a workable solution.







Or use a hobby charger.

Norm


----------



## kj2 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



Norm said:


> MartinDWhite seems to have a workable solution.
> Or use a hobby charger.
> Norm


Thanks for the link 
But now, where to get a 32650 battery? searched CPF and googled it- all I find are 'Chinese' (no-name)batteries.


----------



## Vortus (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

Feilong makes them. They have a review on CPF. No reason why a 26650 in a sleeve wont work either.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



Vortus said:


> Feilong makes them. No reason why a 26650 in a sleeve wont work either.


I found the Feilong battery. At fasttech it's out-of-stock, they only have the LiFePO4 version in stock. 
But there has to be a shop that sells 32650 batteries..
And I prefer that the battery is protected.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

Novae products

http://www.novaeproducts.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1846436


----------



## kj2 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



monkeyboy said:


> Novae products
> 
> http://www.novaeproducts.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1846436


Aah, the blue no-name battery  DX has it too, is there really no known company that has the 32650 battery?


----------



## regulator (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

I think the output/runtime on D cell is very good. 200 lumens is very nice when used with a good reflector.

But seeing its able to also use a 32650 cell takes this to another level. I thought of the same charging method as was posted by Norm above. You could do this for a D cell as well in a AA charger.

I definitely want one of these.


----------



## Phry (Jun 30, 2013)

Why would anyone want to use a smaller battery with a sleeve? I never understood this thinking. 

Sure, you could use a single AA in a tube too, but why would you?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 30, 2013)

Phry said:


> Why would anyone want to use a smaller battery with a sleeve? I never understood this thinking.
> Sure, you could use a single AA in a tube too, but why would you?


So you don't have to buy a new battery.. :thinking:


----------



## Phry (Jun 30, 2013)

kj2 said:


> So you don't have to buy a new battery.. :thinking:



Then you are just lugging around a light that is too big for the sake of carrying empty space inside. 

It's like folk who run 18650 in a Maglite. To he'll with carrying a pointlessly big light if you ask me.


----------



## Vortus (Jun 30, 2013)

The option to use assorted batteries is nice. Bigger lights also handle heat better, and tend to throw better due to larger reflectors.


----------



## mccririck (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

Any idea how much it will cost?


----------



## StorminMatt (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



kj2 said:


> I found the Feilong battery. At fasttech it's out-of-stock, they only have the LiFePO4 version in stock.
> But there has to be a shop that sells 32650 batteries..
> And I prefer that the battery is protected.



Actually, LiFePO4 seems like it would be an AWESOME idea for this light. The capacity is actually about the same for a LiFePO4 32650 as for a LiCo 32650. And LiFePO4 doesn't need protection. The only downfall is that the voltage is a little lower (but constant rather than dropping). Not sure how much this difference would affect the brightness. But it should still be up there.


----------



## jamjam (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



mccririck said:


> Any idea how much it will cost?



Purely speculation, I think it would be around the same price as Sunwayman D40A or Nitecore EA4. Since this are the two main competitor.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



StorminMatt said:


> Actually, LiFePO4 seems like it would be an AWESOME idea for this light. The capacity is actually about the same for a LiFePO4 32650 as for a LiCo 32650. And LiFePO4 doesn't need protection. The only downfall is that the voltage is a little lower (but constant rather than dropping). Not sure how much this difference would affect the brightness. But it should still be up there.



That is incorrect. LiFePO4 has significantly less capacity than LiCo and while the discharge curve is flatter than most, it is far from being constant.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



monkeyboy said:


> That is incorrect. LiFePO4 has significantly less capacity than LiCo and while the discharge curve is flatter than most, it is far from being constant.



In an 18650, there is a HUGE difference between LiFePO4 and LiCo. But in a 32650, both are around 5000mAH. It would seem like, for whatever reason, LiFePO4 is better optimized in the larger form factors than LiCo. Also, the discharge curve may not be completely flat. But neither is NiMH. On the other hand, like NiMH, the discharge curve of LiFePO4 is very close to being flat - MUCH more so than LiCo or most other Li-Ion batteries.


----------



## jds1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anyone know when this light will be available?

Jeff


----------



## RedForest UK (Jul 3, 2013)

The reason LiCo 18650s are so much higher capacity is simply the massive amount of R&D from the big companies into that chemistry for laptop batteries. In other sizes the same technology isn't applied as the major companies don't produce those sizes.

3x AA could be interesting as the higher voltage in a series arrangement should allow much higher output, with the option to use a single D-cell good for emergencies. 

That said I remember one member posting a while back that in a major emergency the very first cells to sell out from shops were D size, with AAAs still available throughout. Apparently everyone had cheap D-cell lights (and probably radios) and wanted to stock up on batteries, but the main uses for AAA in the general public being non-essential, such as remote controls/toys/mp3s etc, meant that there was no panic buying and that actually, in that respect at least, a AAA based light would have been the best emergency option.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 3, 2013)

jds1 said:


> Does anyone know when this light will be available?
> 
> Jeff


HKe told me they should have it in stock next week.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 3, 2013)

RedForest UK said:


> The reason LiCo 18650s are so much higher capacity is simply the massive amount of R&D from the big companies into that chemistry for laptop batteries. In other sizes the same technology isn't applied as the major companies don't produce those sizes.



I never quite understood this reasoning as far as why larger batteries have relatively lower capacity. As I understand things, all cylindrical cells are just flat cells wound into a spiral. So would it NOT be possible to make a higher capacity 26650/32650 simply by taking the same stock used to make (say) a 3400mAH 18650 and making more turns?


----------



## RedForest UK (Jul 3, 2013)

I think you're right in principle. The issue is that the companies who produce the highest capacity 18650 cells don't manufacture larger sized cells as well, as their market is primarily laptop battery packs. Therefore those who do make the larger cell sizes generally have to make use of older technology with lower energy density.


----------



## jds1 (Jul 3, 2013)

kj2 said:


> HKe told me they should have it in stock next week.



Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## Chodes (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



Norm said:


> Probably an 18500 an 18650 would be too long.
> 
> Norm



*Description
SD10 is on**e of the world’s smallest, lightest and brightest 32650 searchlight. *

If a 32650 is accurate, obviously 18650 will fit.

I like this concept - use almost any battery available if you can make a sleeve and sleeves are easy.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 7, 2013)

kj2 said:


> *3×AA
> 10lm / 150h
> 100lm / 15h
> 500lm / 6h
> ...



Very interesting light!

But: this kind of specifications makes me very doubtful. We know that one D cell usually contains the same energy as ~4AA cells. Therefore it seems *very* strange that 3AA would provide almost the same runtime at 500lm as 1D at 200lm. Either it's regulated with the D cell but not with three AAs. 
Or the specification is based on an alkaline D-cell compared to NiMh or lithium AAs. Comments?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> Very interesting light!
> 
> But: this kind of specifications makes me very doubtful. We know that one D cell usually contains the same energy as ~4AA cells. Therefore it seems *very* strange that 3AA would provide almost the same runtime at 500lm as 1D at 200lm. Either it's regulated with the D cell but not with three AAs.
> Or the specification is based on an alkaline D-cell compared to NiMh or lithium AAs. Comments?


I have no idea. I emailed them and I'm still waiting on a answer. And their website is down too.


----------



## regulator (Jul 7, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> Very interesting light!
> 
> But: this kind of specifications makes me very doubtful. We know that one D cell usual
> ly contains the same energy as ~4AA cells. Therefore it seems *very* strange that 3AA would provide almost the same runtime at 500lm as 1D at 200lm. Either it's regulated with the D cell but not with three AAs.
> Or the specification is based on an alkaline D-cell compared to NiMh or lithium AAs. Comments?



I noticed that right away. Those specs are exaggerated for sure. But I'm still interested in the light.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 7, 2013)

regulator said:


> I noticed that right away. Those specs are exaggerated for sure. But I'm still interested in the light.


For sure when it comes to the runtime with 3AAs! But if it puts out 200lm for 7 hours with one D battery I will get it!


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*



Bronco said:


> Good point. Do they make LSD versions of those?


thomasdistributing and lighthound shows MAHA IMEDION D Cell 9500 mAh Low Discharge Rechargeable NiMH Batteries

onlybatteries (Canada) shows D 10000 mAh NiMH AccuPower Rechargeable Battery (Low Discharge)


----------



## regulator (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

Thanks for the info LEDninja.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: *new* Lumintop SD10*

Even with the best xm-l2 bins, you aren't going to get 200 lumens flat regulated output an alkaline D cell at room temperature, let alone in cold weather. 
The power draw of the 30 lumen mode seems low enough to work at 50F, and the 2 lumen mode at 25F.

The 3x AA carrier is in series, correct? Maybe there will be a way to construct a parallel adapter; say if you wanted to use 3x lithium AA, and you want a longer runtime than 15 hours @ 100 lumens, 60+ hours @ 30 lumens with L91s.

With the circuit switching output based upon voltage, what would 2x 1.2/1.5 volt cells in series give you? Can a way be found to fit 4x AAs? or perhaps (in series) very squatty NiMH cells 32340?

and I still stand by my old recommendation to 4Sevens to make a hurricane light Quark MaXi: 1,10,100 lumens via a D-cell. Seems like this is a very premium execution of that concept.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 8, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> Very interesting light!
> 
> But: this kind of specifications makes me very doubtful. We know that one D cell usually contains the same energy as ~4AA cells. Therefore it seems *very* strange that 3AA would provide almost the same runtime at 500lm as 1D at 200lm. Either it's regulated with the D cell but not with three AAs.
> Or the specification is based on an alkaline D-cell compared to NiMh or lithium AAs. Comments?



Lumintop say the spec. is under condition of using 3.7V Li-ion 32650 rechargeable, 1.5V Alkarine AA cells and 1.5V Alkarine D cell respectively.


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 8, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> Very interesting light!
> 
> But: this kind of specifications makes me very doubtful. We know that one D cell usually contains the same energy as ~4AA cells. Therefore it seems *very* strange that 3AA would provide almost the same runtime at 500lm as 1D at 200lm. Either it's regulated with the D cell but not with three AAs.
> Or the specification is based on an alkaline D-cell compared to NiMh or lithium AAs. Comments?


With 3AA the voltage is almost the same as the LED voltage. All the energy of the batteries is used to power the LED.
With 1D there is a need to boost the 1.2V/1.5V to 3.6V. The boost circuit is very inefficient using up much of the energy.

You can see that in the LED Maglite specs.
Maglite 3D 131 lumens 27 hours.
Maglite 2D 134 lumens 8 hours.
The Lumintop boost circuit is a lot better than Mag!


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 8, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> Lumintop say the spec. is under condition of using 3.7V Li-ion 32650 rechargeable, 1.5V Alkarine AA cells and 1.5V Alkarine D cell respectively.





LEDninja said:


> With 3AA the voltage is almost the same as the LED voltage. All the energy of the batteries is used to power the LED.
> With 1D there is a need to boost the 1.2V/1.5V to 3.6V. The boost circuit is very inefficient using up much of the energy.
> 
> You can see that in the LED Maglite specs.
> ...



Still it seems surprising if the boost circuit is so inefficient so around 2/3 of the energy from the D battery will be wasted compared to 3AA. There are so many high quality 1AA lights out there, who I thought was not that inefficient with their boost circuits. But I am not at all conversant regarding boost circuits. I am looking forward to read some review with measured runtime graphs!


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> There are so many high quality 1AA lights out there, who I thought was not that inefficient with their boost circuits



In the case of the Xeno E03, it is around a 1.8-2A draw from an AA for 350mA to the LED. I think you need to get around 600mA to the LED to get 200 lumen and zebra has done that but needing a 2.5A draw from an AA. Shouldn't be a problem for a good D NiMH but if their bottom line is an Alkaline D, then you wouldn't want to be pushing it too hard.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 10, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> In the case of the Xeno E03, it is around a 1.8-2A draw from an AA for 350mA to the LED. I think you need to get around 600mA to the LED to get 200 lumen and zebra has done that but needing a 2.5A draw from an AA. Shouldn't be a problem for a good D NiMH but if their bottom line is an Alkaline D, then you wouldn't want to be pushing it too hard.



I see. The most multimode lights have bad performance at the highest mode and alkalines. 
What runtime would you expect with an alkaline D at 200lm with SD10, or would it hardly manage to do it at all? Anyway I would also like this light with ~100lm using 1D, that would be good as well and much easier for the alkaline cell.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 10, 2013)

I hope its build quality is good because I wanna get one. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Likebright (Jul 10, 2013)

Think I'l stick with my Nitecore EA4.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 11, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> What runtime would you expect with an alkaline D at 200lm with SD10, or would it hardly manage to do it at all?



Well, having to make a few assumptions, lets say that it takes 2A to get 200lm and regulation stops at 1V, from memory the Duracell D cells have 2Ah capacity so about an hour. At 0.5A drain, it has a 10Ah+ capacity or something. A CPF member has done the test and there should be a nice graph somewhere but I'm going off memory and my memory is not great.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm kinda over this light now. I don't get any answers from Lumintop, their website is down for more than a week now. Not a company I want to deal with.


----------



## mccririck (Jul 11, 2013)

Would be nice if a chinese company cloned it. I cannot afford this price.


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 11, 2013)

I do not know why you guys are so fixated on getting a D lithium. That light is small enough that heat is an issue. You probably won't be able to run it on max for over 15 minutes without burning your hands. (Note all the small lights that run brighter have an automatic step down.)

3AA is fine with me. But...
*3×AA
10lm / 150h
100lm / 15h
500lm / 6h* ???
At 500 lumens the LED should be pulling close to 2A. That means draining an Eneloop in 1 (ONE) hour. So the 6 hour rating is probably with alkaline cells running until the LED stopped glowing. With alkaline cells after the first ~15 minutes the light would not be at 500 lumens anymore.
My guess is
10lm / 30h
100lm / 3h
500lm / <1h
with 3 Eneloops.
Eneloops die abruptly, alkalines keep going at lower voltages and current for a long time.

So this light would be a 100 lumen light with a 500 lumen burst mode with 3AA or a long running power outage light with 1D.


----------



## mccririck (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm interested in using it with a D cell.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 12, 2013)

LEDninja said:


> 3AA is fine with me. But...
> *3×AA
> 10lm / 150h
> 100lm / 15h
> 500lm / 6h* ???



That was also my instant reaction. 500lm for 6 hours hardly not even 2x18650 will perform, even less 3AA...


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 12, 2013)

If we look at an actual runtime plot with alkalines.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...l-extenders!&p=4762242&viewfull=1#post4762242
With an alkaline D-cell, one should be able to get 30 minutes flat regulated at 200 lumens.
From the spec sheets of alkaline, they don't even put the operating performance past 1000mA. So 2 watts, to get 200 OTF lumens, would require an initial current of about 1500mA, increasing to about 2000 as the voltage sags.
NiMH for practicality, Li-ion for fun.


----------



## Bumble (Jul 12, 2013)

looks like hke has got them in @ $59. put one on my "to get" list


----------



## Lithium466 (Jul 13, 2013)

Just bought one


----------



## jorgen (Jul 13, 2013)

What chargers available for the 32650 battery?


----------



## Trevilux (Jul 19, 2013)

I think the adapter is not included for 3xAA. Can anyone confirm that?

Some 3xAA adapter that fits well here and quality ??
Thanks.


----------



## owner (Jul 19, 2013)

Trevilux said:


> I think the adapter is not included for 3xAA. Can anyone confirm that?
> 
> Some 3xAA adapter that fits well here and quality ??
> Thanks.


The adapter for 3xAA is included.


----------



## Trevilux (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks. Then it is in my shopping list.


----------



## Lithium466 (Jul 29, 2013)

Got mine...not impressed. Switch is horrible 

Also 3xAA adapter is simply bad quality. The light itself is almost the same size as my Olight S35...not really interesting with 3AA, a bit more with D NiMh, probably even more with 32650 (mine is still on the road...). And Olight battery carrier feels much more solid than Lumintop's !

I'm starting to think to mod my Olight S35 to use a 32650 

All in all, for the moment, I'm disappointed by this light...


----------



## kj2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Lithium466 said:


> probably even more with 32650 (mine is still on the road...).


Where did you get one?


----------



## Lithium466 (Jul 29, 2013)

Fasttech


----------



## kj2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Lithium466 said:


> Fasttech


Bummer. The Li-Ion is sold-out there.  
Which charger will you use, to charge that 32650?


----------



## Lithium466 (Jul 29, 2013)

The LiFe is still available, if you want to try. Not sure how the light will react to LiFe ?

I will charge them with a hobby charger.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Lithium466 said:


> The LiFe is still available, if you want to try. Not sure how the light will react to LiFe ?
> 
> I will charge them with a hobby charger.



No, think I won't buy this light anymore.
It's to much trouble to get the max from this light.


----------



## Lithium466 (Jul 29, 2013)

Why that ? You can always use a 18650 or 26650 with a sleeve !
But I reckon I was somewhat disappointed by the light.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Lithium466 said:


> Why that ? You can always use a 18650 or 26650 with a sleeve !
> But I reckon I was somewhat disappointed by the light.


I could, but I don't want to buy extra stuff just so I can run the light.
A good selling point, is the easiness of use.


----------



## bigchelis (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all,
I got my SD10 today from SBflaslights and took some readings for you!


With L91 It is 5.4V input and 1.5A at the tailcap, 230mA, & .023MA. Peak lux 17,250 at 1M. 8.1Watts


With Tenergy NiMH AA its 4.32V input and 1.65A at tailcap, 235mA, .019mA. Peak lux 16,825 at 1M. 7.12Watts


With Tenergy NiMH D it's 1.43V input and 2.2A at tailcap, .370mA, .016mA. Peak lux 5,225 at 1M. 3.14Watts.




bigC


----------



## parametrek (Jul 30, 2013)

bigC, I think your meter might be a little off. The low reading is suspiciously low. For 3xAA that would predict a 12 year runtime, specs say 12 days. You'd expect the current to be in the ballpark of 7mA. For 1xD the measurement predicts a 40 year runtime, specs say 60 days. Ballpark figure of 4mA.


----------



## bigchelis (Jul 30, 2013)

parametrek said:


> bigC, I think your meter might be a little off. The low reading is suspiciously low. For 3xAA that would predict a 12 year runtime, specs say 12 days. You'd expect the current to be in the ballpark of 7mA. For 1xD the measurement predicts a 40 year runtime, specs say 60 days. Ballpark figure of 4mA.



i will retry the low with different setting on meter. 

BigC


----------



## Lithium466 (Jul 30, 2013)

Does the button on yours also feels very squishy, with no "hard point" ? Mine is completely soft, feels a bit strange.


----------



## bigchelis (Jul 30, 2013)

Lithium466 said:


> Does the button on yours also feels very squishy, with no "hard point" ? Mine is completely soft, feels a bit strange.



If I am not mistaken its not mechanical like a McClicky switch. It is a electrical switch, so less tactical feel. In essence you dont have to push on it like a McClicky put on/off like an Iphone type of feel. Less preasure is needed and just hold for 2 seconds for on/off.

Jose


----------



## Lithium466 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yep, it is an electronic switch, but the feeling on my LD10 is horrible...I have other lights with electronic switch, like many Zebralight, and the feeling is way better. In fact the feeling on the Lumintop is so bad I'm starting to wondering if it is normal or not  Or just a defect on mine...


----------



## Luminater (Jul 31, 2013)

Mine....


----------



## Lithium466 (Jul 31, 2013)

How does the button feel ?


----------



## Street (Jul 31, 2013)

Is it possible to unscrew the front stainless steel ring? (to change led emitter).


----------



## jorgen (Aug 1, 2013)

I ordered on Monday from SB Flashlights and received my SD10 today. Very fast service. I have a bunch of D batteries to use up but I also wanted to have the flexibility to use a LI-ON without spending a bundle on a 32650 battery and charger. My solution was to make a 18650 to 32650 sleeve out of a piece PVC pipe. I tried it out using an Ultrafire 3000 mah 18650 and it works quite well. I realize brightness is a bit reduced. The shorter run time is abated by the reduced charging time.
No problems with the switch, on mine, it feels like any other electronic switch I've used.
I really like this light,so far, it throws surprisingly well for an XML and feels good in the hand.


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 3, 2013)

Got it today. Size comparison to EA4.











Reflector is shallower than EA4 thus less throw but has bigger hotspot and wider spill. Battery carrier is average quality.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Vesper (Aug 11, 2013)

Ugg. It has last-mode memory. Points to them for making it so versatile tho.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Aug 11, 2013)

I like the UI, finally tried it with a 26650 and I concur with BigC's numbers its in the ballpark of 16-18k lux. I noticed today that I don't have to push on the switch as hard as I have been. The button feels soft and it feels like there's too much rubber. 

All in all I really like it, the UI is good, strobe is hidden but easy to get too. And the varying battery options is nice. I don't own a 32650, but with a little cardboard the kingkong 26650 works great. The output looks to be between 750-800 lumens to my eyes. 
More often then not ill probably have a d cell in there  that's why I bought it and that's my favorite feature


----------



## jorgen (Aug 12, 2013)

2 Lumens is much brighter than i'd thought. the largest size diffuser from Fast Tech fits perfectly and i have been using the light on low from dusk till dawn to navigate and as a nightlight. If it really runs for 60 days on low that would mean i could get half a year on low at 8 hours a day and no need for trits. 
i am using a suspension clip to attach it to my belt and getting decent run time with my 18650 and homemade adapter. It throws decently at a 30 foot distance.


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 12, 2013)

I tried unscrewing the front stainless steel clip to replace the emitter with a WARM XML2 on copper PCB but I just cant seem to unscrew that thing.

bigC


----------



## AngryDaddyBird (Aug 13, 2013)

Got mine today. like it alot but the battery carrier could be better but works. tries a 3xAAA carrier from a cheap ace light and it works to. Bought it mainly for the D battery option anyway. button is different than most I felt. Only a soft press and hold to turn it on and has a green glow when pressing it. pretty cool light. Buying a second to keep in my bugout bag.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Aug 13, 2013)

Luminater said:


> Mine....



I know this is quite off topic, but is that by any chance the new vented D30 fabric your lights are sitting on, and if so where did you get it?


----------



## AVService (Aug 13, 2013)

Well I ordered one of these this morning and am hoping the D cell will offer good life and convenience too.

We shall see.


----------



## Luminater (Aug 14, 2013)

rickypanecatyl said:


> I know this is quite off topic, but is that by any chance the new vented D30 fabric your lights are sitting on, and if so where did you get it?


 Available in my country not sure for worldwide or ebay, 12"x18" $0.65


----------



## jorgen (Aug 16, 2013)

Last night i discarded my first alky D battery after more than 40 hours of use. The light was still able to turn on but the brightness on high was about as bright as low on a fresh cell and on low I could stare directly into the emitter. chec the cell on my multimeter and it read 0.52 volts. I am impressed.


----------



## AVService (Aug 16, 2013)

I got mine Yesterday,Very good performance from SB in shipping.

The light is about the same size as the EA4 but not nearly as well built on first impression.
The switch is different for sure but of course the EA4 switch is showing itself to be different too!

I like the light and the simplicity of the interface so far.
I have not even had it outside in the dark but will try to this weekend and give it a real shakedown of some kind.

It is pretty impressive with 3 AA in it and does not rattle at all despite the battery carrier appearing to not be a long lasting item.

The D cell does rattle though?
On the D it still has a usable range between the levels for me and I am really curious about runtimes on D which is mainly why I picked this one up ultimately.

I was also hoping for a Holster of some kind but there is none.


----------



## jorgen (Aug 23, 2013)

3 weeks from receipt my light crapped out. The switch no longer lights up or turns on. This is not a rugged light. I admit it fell from a height of 3 feet off my nightstand, but the very same thing has happened with other lights with no ill effect.
I am very happy that I did not invest in a 32650 battery or charger.


----------



## JWP_EE (Sep 18, 2013)

Is anyone else having an issue with the switch? I have had the light about 3 weeks and the switch doesn't always work. When I press the switch to turn on the light and hold it for at least 2 seconds the light doesn't turn on even though the switch lights up. I have had to press on hold for up to 5 times in a row to get the light to turn on. This only seems to happen when the light hasn't been used for a few hours. Once the light is on then I can turn it on and off with a single press. I have no problem changing levels. I really like this light but I fear there will come a time when it won't turn on.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi all,

FYI, Lumintop sent me a revised version of the SD10 with an improved switch (actually clicks now) and a Neutral white XM-L2 (U2 output bin, 3C tint bin). You can see how it compares to the original Cool white SD10 (T6 output bin) in my full review:

Lumintop SD10 (XM-L2 NW U2 - 1xD 3xAA 1x26650/32650) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS+

:wave:


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Oct 13, 2013)

for some reason i can't get that link to work.





selfbuilt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> FYI, Lumintop sent me a revised version of the SD10 with an improved switch (actually clicks now) and a Neutral white XM-L2 (U2 output bin, 3C tint bin). You can see how it compares to the original Cool white SD10 (T6 output bin) in my full review:
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 14, 2013)

DenBarrettSAR said:


> for some reason i can't get that link to work.


Sorry, link fixed.


----------

